

Apple stock movement: A short history lesson - abdophoto
https://medium.com/adventures-in-consumer-technology/ff897886040e

======
Symbol
Not saying he is wrong, but almost any pattern can be traced if the lower and
upper bounds are picked carefully. For those interested in trading with
technicals: how can you know where in the cycle the equity stands?

